# new member here W/ Q's



## jpretle (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey all. I'm new to this forum and the ATV scene, in general. I've just purchased a used Polaris Sportsman 500 and want a snow blade set-up.

Where can I purchase a used unit, or even the parts required? How about a used mounting bracket to start with? I know new stuff is readily available, but like I mentioned, I am new to this element.

Additionally, I am in need of a users manual for the 2006 Sportsman 500.

Any help, please??

Thanks,


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

craiglist do a wanted ad and a good look at what they have already


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

just off the hip,

you'll want a 50" County Blade if you have big snow's out there and have any space at all that you'll be plowing.

what is the avg snow that you will have?
and how much area are you plowing?


10 snow's of 2" 

or 10 snows of 6" plus?


----------

